# Milan: Leo a rischio. Possibile rimescolamento societario.



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, conferma: Leonardo è a rischio. Il dirigente brasiliano è sotto osservazione da parte di Elliott. 

E con il rimescolamento societario potrebbero cambiare anche gli obiettivi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/di-francesco-milan-contatto-ce-anche-giampaolo-vt76169.html


----------



## rot-schwarz (8 Maggio 2019)

Per dire la verita' a me non ha convinto nessuno neanche Leo e Maldini. 
E anche i giocatori che ha preso Leo, non hanno convinto al 100 %
io sono rimasto deluso da tutti.


----------



## sette (8 Maggio 2019)

Ma solo al Milan un dipendente viene messo in discussione non dal suo capo (Gazzosa) ma dal capo del suo capo (Elliot)?


----------



## sette (8 Maggio 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Per dire la verita' a me non ha convinto nessuno neanche Leo e Maldini.
> E anche i giocatori che ha preso Leo, non hanno convinto al 100 %
> io sono rimasto deluso da tutti.



visto l'andamento della stagione, hai tutte le ragioni per essere deluso


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2019)

Se continuiamo a cambiare ogni anno ne faremo molta di strada.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, conferma: Leonardo è a rischio. Il dirigente brasiliano è sotto osservazione da parte di Elliott.
> 
> E con il rimescolamento societario potrebbero cambiare anche gli obiettivi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/di-francesco-milan-contatto-ce-anche-giampaolo-vt76169.html


Questi di Elliott stanno facendo solo tanta confusione, di fatti ne hanno fatti pochi, benché probabilmente arriverà il solito filosocietario che dirá il contrario. Io non sono contento innanzitutto di Elliott, di come ha strutturato la società: tante persone con ruoli spesso sovrapposti per dividere le responsabilità dei fallimenti, così si innescherà la solita meccanica dello scarica barile quando le cose non andranno bene. Gazidis sembra più che un AD il cagnaccio contabile che aveva messo Marina Berlusconi per limitare gli investimenti di Galliani (o gli sperperi, a seconda dei punti di vista).


----------



## Manue (8 Maggio 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Per dire la verita' a me non ha convinto nessuno neanche Leo e Maldini.
> E anche i giocatori che ha preso Leo, non hanno convinto al 100 %
> io sono rimasto deluso da tutti.



A me viene il dubbio che il tifoso milanista sia incoerente, 
è possibile che si dia la colpa a Gattuso poiché neutralizzi, sportivamente parlando, i giocatori che ha a disposizione, 
e nel contempo si da la colpa ai dirigenti per aver preso giocatori scarsi ?

A tutti gli effetti, Leonardo, ha avuto pochissimo tempo per fare mercato, 
è arrivato a luglio quando la maggior parte delle trattative era già avviata, non pensare che si iniziano i contatti quando ufficialmente apre il mercato, ma mesi prima.
Ha comprato chi rimaneva, molti mediocri, ma qualcuno buono, per esempio Bakayoko, e ti ha portato Higuain, miglior centravanti degli ultimi anni in Italia.
A Gennaio ha comprato il miglior giovane brasiliano in circolazione, condita dall'operazione Higuain Piatek..

non sembra così male.


----------



## ildemone85 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, conferma: Leonardo è a rischio. Il dirigente brasiliano è sotto osservazione da parte di Elliott.
> 
> E con il rimescolamento societario potrebbero cambiare anche gli obiettivi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/di-francesco-milan-contatto-ce-anche-giampaolo-vt76169.html



il "progetto" elliott è finito, probabilmente mai nato, servono una proprietà che parli di vincere in primis e non del solito 4 posto inutilissimo, un presidente visibile e non pupazzo, infine un allenatore top mondiale, il resto verrebbe di conseguenza, ci si vede al prossimo closing.


----------



## rot-schwarz (8 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> A me viene il dubbio che il tifoso milanista sia incoerente,
> è possibile che si dia la colpa a Gattuso poiché neutralizzi, sportivamente parlando, i giocatori che ha a disposizione,
> e nel contempo si da la colpa ai dirigenti per aver preso giocatori scarsi ?
> 
> ...



solo perche' e' brasiliano mica e' top, paqueta' e' troppo lento, segna pochissimo in una squadra del milan 1988 al 2007 sarebbe in tribuna.
Bakayoko e' una testa calda ha iniziato malissimo dopo si e' ripreso ma non ti porta il salto di qualita' che ci serve. Piatek e' ancora presto per giudicarlo, ma speriamo che non e' un bellotti qualsiasi.
Dopo la partita di ieri del Liverpool, i nostri giocato si dovrebbero tagliare i stipendi di quanto non hanno dimostrato durante il campionato. Giocatori sovrappagati senza anima, senza impegno, senza spirito. Ma avete visto chi giacava ieri al liverpool? Sono dei fenomeni? No, sono una squadra che non si arrende mai. Io voglio almeno un Milan cosi'. Non queste primedonne che abbiamo noi. E la curva sud imparasse a fare il tifo o ritornasse alle sue origini.


----------



## Pitermilanista (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, conferma: Leonardo è a rischio. Il dirigente brasiliano è sotto osservazione da parte di Elliott.
> 
> E con il rimescolamento societario potrebbero cambiare anche gli obiettivi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/di-francesco-milan-contatto-ce-anche-giampaolo-vt76169.html



Il circo Togni/Belluccone riapre per la tournee estiva, ce n'è per tutti i gusti e tutte le età. Venghino, signori, venghinooooo!


----------



## Manue (8 Maggio 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> solo perche' e' brasiliano mica e' top, paqueta' e' troppo lento, segna pochissimo in una squadra del milan 1988 al 2007 sarebbe in tribuna.
> Bakayoko e' una testa calda ha iniziato malissimo dopo si e' ripreso ma non ti porta il salto di qualita' che ci serve. Piatek e' ancora presto per giudicarlo, ma speriamo che non e' un bellotti qualsiasi.
> Dopo la partita di ieri del Liverpool, i nostri giocato si dovrebbero tagliare i stipendi di quanto non hanno dimostrato durante il campionato. Giocatori sovrappagati senza anima, senza impegno, senza spirito. Ma avete visto chi giacava ieri al liverpool? Sono dei fenomeni? No, sono una squadra che non si arrende mai. Io voglio almeno un Milan cosi'. Non queste primedonne che abbiamo noi. E la curva sud imparasse a fare il tifo o ritornasse alle sue origini.



Ripeto, 
colpa di Gattuso o dei dirigenti per avergli dato gente lenta e scarsa ?


----------



## rot-schwarz (8 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ripeto,
> colpa di Gattuso o dei dirigenti per avergli dato gente lenta e scarsa ?



gattuso e' uno dei motivi di questa pessima stagione ma non solo colpa sua. Anche i dirigenti sono colpevoli. Una dirigenza che non si fa sentire. Ex giocatori del Milan in dirigenza o in panchina basta.


----------



## Manue (8 Maggio 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> gattuso e' uno dei motivi di questa pessima stagione ma non solo colpa sua. Anche i dirigenti sono colpevoli. Una dirigenza che non si fa sentire. Ex giocatori del Milan in dirigenza o in panchina basta.



Questa storia che i dirigenti non si fanno sentire inizia a diventare patetica, 
ma cosa volete che ci chiamino e ci dicano cosa succede ?
Che vadano in tv ogni 2 giorni ?

Ma vedi mai comparire Marotta?
Vedi mai comparire Paratici ?

Eppure hanno avuto anche loro le loro brighe con Icardi e Costa, o no ??

Quanto autolesionismo, pazzesco.

Con ex giocatori del Milan in panchina, abbiamo stra vinto, non vinto, ma stra vinto...
vedi Ancelotti!


----------



## Manue (8 Maggio 2019)

Voglio solo aggiungere un'ulteriore cosa, 
Leo ci avrebbe portato Ibrahimovic, con lui saremmo arrivati terzi, 
e non sarebbe volata una mosca nello spogliatoio...

Ci servono trascinatori, ci servono leader, questa squadra ne è priva...


----------



## sette (8 Maggio 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> solo perche' e' brasiliano mica e' top, paqueta' e' troppo lento, segna pochissimo in una squadra del milan 1988 al 2007 sarebbe in tribuna.
> Bakayoko e' una testa calda ha iniziato malissimo dopo si e' ripreso ma non ti porta il salto di qualita' che ci serve. Piatek e' ancora presto per giudicarlo, ma speriamo che non e' un bellotti qualsiasi.
> Dopo la partita di ieri del Liverpool, i nostri giocato si dovrebbero tagliare i stipendi di quanto non hanno dimostrato durante il campionato. Giocatori sovrappagati senza anima, senza impegno, senza spirito. Ma avete visto chi giacava ieri al liverpool? Sono dei fenomeni? No, sono una squadra che non si arrende mai. Io voglio almeno un Milan cosi'. Non queste primedonne che abbiamo noi. E la curva sud imparasse a fare il tifo o ritornasse alle sue origini.



Paqueta gioca da mezzala, quanti gol deve fare?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, conferma: Leonardo è a rischio. Il dirigente brasiliano è sotto osservazione da parte di Elliott.
> 
> E con il rimescolamento societario potrebbero cambiare anche gli obiettivi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/di-francesco-milan-contatto-ce-anche-giampaolo-vt76169.html



Non ci sono in mano elementi, dati e quant'altro per giudicare negativamente leo.
La società poi è praticamente neonata con tutto ciò che questo comporta.
Le operazioni di mercato di leo in estate non sono state operazioni 'libere' , razionali e ponderate ma veri e propri salti mortali per far incastrare le trattativa in uscita con quelle in entrata.
Basta rivedere tutti i nostri arrivi ( caldara, higuain, laxalt, castillejo ) per capire come fossero operazioni intrecciate alle cessioni di bacca, bonucci, lapadula.
Il vero mercato di leo risponde solo ai nomi di paquetà e piatek e credo ci abbia portato due campioni a costi contenuti.
Avanti con leo e stop al terrorismo mediatico.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Per dire la verita' a me non ha convinto nessuno neanche Leo e Maldini.
> E anche i giocatori che ha preso Leo, non hanno convinto al 100 %
> io sono rimasto deluso da tutti.



Parli sempre di modello tedesco da copiare e imitare : ma in germania, in qualsiasi settore,si fa piazza pulita dopo sei mesi di lavoro fortemente condizionato dai tempi??
Ma non ci hai fatto caso che il presunto mercato di leo è stato solo un gioco di incastri forzato tra entrate ed uscite??
Higuain legato a doppio filo alle operazioni caldara e bonucci, laxalt legato alla trattativa lapadula e perfino castillejo è un'operazione collegata alla cessione di bacca.
Le operazioni pensate e studiate da leo rispondono solo ai nomi di piatek e paquetà e , obiettivamente , credo abbia portato due campioni.
I paragoni col liverpool sono stucchevoli, parli di un club che viene da un ciclo già importante e che con klopp ha fatto un ulteriore salto di qualità e infatti andrà a giocarsi la seconda finale di champions consecutiva.
I paragoni semmai dovresti farli con l'inter che è una società più o meno nelle stesse nostre condizioni societarie .


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parli sempre di modello tedesco da copiare e imitare : ma in germania, in qualsiasi settore,si fa piazza pulita dopo sei mesi di lavoro fortemente condizionato dai tempi??
> Ma non ci hai fatto caso che il presunto mercato di leo è stato solo un gioco di incastri forzato tra entrate ed uscite??
> Higuain legato a doppio filo alle operazioni caldara e bonucci, laxalt legato alla trattativa lapadula e perfino castillejo è un'operazione collegata alla cessione di bacca.
> Le operazioni pensate e studiate da leo rispondono solo ai nomi di piatek e paquetà e , obiettivamente , credo abbia portato due campioni.
> ...



Perfetto. 
E non dimentichiamo neanche quando si è insediato. Un italiano medio in venti giorni trova giusto la macchinetta del caffè più vicina.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ci sono in mano elementi, dati e quant'altro per giudicare negativamente leo.
> La società poi è praticamente neonata con tutto ciò che questo comporta.
> Le operazioni di mercato di leo in estate non sono state operazioni 'libere' , razionali e ponderate ma veri e propri salti mortali per far incastrare le trattativa in uscita con quelle in entrata.
> Basta rivedere tutti i nostri arrivi ( caldara, higuain, laxalt, castillejo ) per capire come fossero operazioni intrecciate alle cessioni di bacca, bonucci, lapadula.
> ...



i giocatori voluti fortemente da leo sono stati paqueta e higuain, su piatek non sarei tanto sicuro, visto che leo voleva ibra, piatek sembra piu un nome da football manager, un nome che esce fuori dai programmi statistici tanto cari a moncada


----------



## pazzomania (8 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> A me viene il dubbio che il tifoso milanista sia incoerente,
> è possibile che si dia la colpa a Gattuso poiché neutralizzi, sportivamente parlando, i giocatori che ha a disposizione,
> e nel contempo si da la colpa ai dirigenti per aver preso giocatori scarsi ?



Da incorniciare.

Come sempre, la verità sta nel mezzo.

Ma è tanto semplice che diventa difficile da comprendere.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> E non dimentichiamo neanche quando si è insediato. Un italiano medio in venti giorni trova giusto la macchinetta del caffè più vicina.



Nessuno mi tocchi Maldini.
Per anni lo abbiamo tutti invocato e ora bisogna dargli il tempo di crescere.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> i giocatori voluti fortemente da leo sono stati paqueta e higuain, su piatek non sarei tanto sicuro, visto che leo voleva ibra, piatek sembra piu un nome da football manager, un nome che esce fuori dai programmi statistici tanto cari a moncada



Higuain non puoi definirlo 'acquisto libero' in quanto legato alla cessione di bonucci.
E comunque , anche fosse, parliamo di un signor attaccante..... prima che finisse nelle mani del re mida al contrario.


----------



## Goro (8 Maggio 2019)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> il "progetto" elliott è finito, probabilmente mai nato, servono una proprietà che parli di vincere in primis e non del solito 4 posto inutilissimo, un presidente visibile e non pupazzo, infine un allenatore top mondiale, il resto verrebbe di conseguenza, ci si vede al prossimo closing.



Saggio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Higuain non puoi definirlo 'acquisto libero' in quanto legato alla cessione di bonucci.
> E comunque , anche fosse, parliamo di un signor attaccante..... prima che finisse nelle mani del re mida al contrario.



la questione bonucci è legata più all'acquisto caldara, higuain è stato fortemente corteggiato da leo ma sappiamo tutti che il panzone voleva andarsene a londra da sarri, alla juve invece interessava sbarazzarsene in qualche modo, la destinazione per loro non era importante.

Alla fine per me possono mandare via tutti, giocatori, dirigenti , allenatore ecc ma l'importante è che la proprietà decida una buona volta una linea precisa e la si segua per 2-3 anni, con buona pace del tifoso medio che pretende i miracoli istantanei.


----------



## sette (8 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la questione bonucci è legata più all'acquisto caldara, higuain è stato fortemente corteggiato da leo ma sappiamo tutti che il panzone voleva andarsene a londra da sarri, alla juve invece interessava sbarazzarsene in qualche modo, la destinazione per loro non era importante.
> 
> Alla fine per me possono mandare via tutti, giocatori, dirigenti , allenatore ecc ma l'importante è che la proprietà decida una buona volta una linea precisa e la si segua per 2-3 anni, con buona pace del tifoso medio che pretende i miracoli istantanei.



La linea mi sembra chiara, anche se può non piacere.
1) stadio nuovo
2) investimenti importanti solo per giovani ad alto potenziale così hanno diverse soluzioni future:
a) deludono: sono giovani, il rivendi a quanto li hai comprati
b) si affermano:
*) li tieni
°) fai plusvalenza
3) rrimane da capire cosa vogliono fare in panchina, lì dipende soprattutto dalle occasioni, infatti con un Conte a piede libero.....


----------



## sette (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> E non dimentichiamo neanche quando si è insediato. Un italiano medio in venti giorni trova giusto la macchinetta del caffè più vicina.



ma neanche quella o comuqnue si sarebbe lamentato del costo del caffè


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> La linea mi sembra chiara, anche se può non piacere.
> 1) stadio nuovo
> 2) investimenti importanti solo per giovani ad alto potenziale così hanno diverse soluzioni future:
> a) deludono: sono giovani, il rivendi a quanto li hai comprati
> ...



l'hanno sempre detto che l'obiettivo finale è aumentare il valore del milan e rivenderlo per guadagnarci, pero per raggiungere questo obiettivo devi prendere un allenatore che sappia lavorare coi giovani che faccia calcio offensivo altrimenti come lo valorizzi un piatek se gli arriva mezzo pallone giocabile a partita? Inoltre vai a prendere un ds che smanetta coi programmi alla football manager e ti pesca i ragazzini a due lire, è inutile stare a fare questa guerra interna tra leo che vorrebbere prendere anche gli ultra 30enni come er pipita e ibra e la proprietà che pone il veto sull'età.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la questione bonucci è legata più all'acquisto caldara, higuain è stato fortemente corteggiato da leo ma sappiamo tutti che il panzone voleva andarsene a londra da sarri, alla juve invece interessava sbarazzarsene in qualche modo, la destinazione per loro non era importante.
> 
> Alla fine per me possono mandare via tutti, giocatori, dirigenti , allenatore ecc ma l'importante è che la proprietà decida una buona volta una linea precisa e la si segua per 2-3 anni, con buona pace del tifoso medio che pretende i miracoli istantanei.



Guarda, ti riporto un particolare di un intervista su sky di allegri andata in onda nel post gara del derby.
Giusto per capirci parlo del chiarimento tra allegri ed adani ( nessuno ha aperto una discussione ma i contenuti del confronto erano molto interessanti).
Allegri nel difendere il suo modo molto classico(per stessa sua ammissione definito tale!!) di allenare a un certo punto ha anche detto che il suo fine come allenatore è anche quello di far migliorare i calciatori in quanto a fine anno nell'incontro di rito col direttore sportivo deve fare il punto sui singoli e dire la sua circa i margini di crescita di tutti, con le conseguenti bocciature o promozioni.
Ecco, alla luce di questo passaggio fondamentale, mi spieghi tu noi a che punto siamo circa la crescita tecnica dei singoli??
Gattuso poi ha la capacità di capire i margini di crescita di ognuno???
Io dico che potrebbe altresì distruggere il materiale tecnico come infatti sta facendo.
Ecco, un allenatore può fare anche questi disastri che vanno oltre i risultati di campo e sul campo.
Confido nell'occhio di leo e maldini perchè se dovessimo fare affidamento solo su gattuso...... buonanotte!!!!!!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda, ti riporto un particolare di un intervista su sky di allegri andata in onda nel post gara del derby.
> Giusto per capirci parlo del chiarimento tra allegri ed adani ( nessuno ha aperto una discussione ma i contenuti del confronto erano molto interessanti).
> Allegri nel difendere il suo modo molto classico(per stessa sua ammissione definito tale!!) di allenare a un certo punto ha anche detto che il suo fine come allenatore è anche quello di far migliorare i calciatori in quanto a fine anno nell'incontro di rito col direttore sportivo deve fare il punto sui singoli e dire la sua circa i margini di crescita di tutti, con le conseguenti bocciature o promozioni.
> Ecco, alla luce di questo passaggio fondamentale, mi spieghi tu noi a che punto siamo circa la crescita tecnica dei singoli??
> ...



d'accordo, infatti proprio ora ho scritto in un altro topic che se l'obiettivo è aumentare il valore del milan anche col payer trading devi prendere un allenatore bravo coi giovani e che sappia insegnare calcio altrimenti un piatek come lo valorizzi se ha mezza palla giocabile a partita? Togli piatek e mettici qualsiasi giocatore il senso non cambia, alla fine ci servirebbero i sarri o i gasperini poi se stiamo con le pezze al deretano va bene pure un di francesco.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> d'accordo, infatti proprio ora ho scritto in un altro topic che se l'obiettivo è aumentare il valore del milan anche col payer trading devi prendere un allenatore bravo coi giovani e che sappia insegnare calcio altrimenti un piatek come lo valorizzi se ha mezza palla giocabile a partita? Togli piatek e mettici qualsiasi giocatore il senso non cambia, alla fine ci servirebbero i sarri o i gasperini poi se stiamo con le pezze al deretano va bene pure un di francesco.



Esatto.
In questo milan se in attacco metti piatek o se ci metti una sedia nessuno se ne accorgerebbe.


----------



## Sotiris (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, conferma: Leonardo è a rischio. Il dirigente brasiliano è sotto osservazione da parte di Elliott.
> 
> E con il rimescolamento societario potrebbero cambiare anche gli obiettivi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/di-francesco-milan-contatto-ce-anche-giampaolo-vt76169.html



L'ex allenatore dell'Antalyaspor ha oggettivamente fallito la campagna acquisti estiva.
Ma a gennaio a mio parere si è ripreso molto bene.
In più da gennaio è parso l'unico a difendere il Milan, più dell'attuale allenatore.
Avevo grandi pregiudizi su di lui essendo uno che dal Milan è passato ad allenare l'Inter però io un altro anno glielo darei.
Mi pare il meno colpevole di tutti.
E lo dice uno che non è affatto un suo estimatore.
Ricordo ancora quando mi si dava dell'interista quest'estate quando bocciai il suo acquisto di Higuain.


----------



## sette (8 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'hanno sempre detto che l'obiettivo finale è aumentare il valore del milan e rivenderlo per guadagnarci, pero per raggiungere questo obiettivo devi prendere un allenatore che sappia lavorare coi giovani che faccia calcio offensivo altrimenti come lo valorizzi un piatek se gli arriva mezzo pallone giocabile a partita? *Inoltre vai a prendere un ds che smanetta coi programmi alla football manager e ti pesca i ragazzini a due lire*, è inutile stare a fare questa guerra interna tra leo che vorrebbere prendere anche gli ultra 30enni come er pipita e ibra e la proprietà che pone il veto sull'età.



Se l'obiettivo finale è quello allora devono migliorare 3/4 della rosa.

"Inoltre vai a prendere un ds che smanetta coi programmi alla football manager e ti pesca i ragazzini a due lire"
L'hai scritto veramente?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Se l'obiettivo finale è quello allora devono migliorare 3/4 della rosa.
> 
> "Inoltre vai a prendere un ds che smanetta coi programmi alla football manager e ti pesca i ragazzini a due lire"
> L'hai scritto veramente?



era un'iperbole la mia, il senso, lo ribadisco per l'n.esima volta, è che se la proprietà ti impone il limite di età non vai a prendere leo che vorrebbe portare anche gli higuian e gli ibra vai a prendere gente che sa lavorare con lo scouting, altrimenti stiamo sempre a fare questa inutile guerra intestina tra ds e ad. Si scelga una linea e si prendano dirigente, allenatore e giocatori coerenti allo scopo.


----------



## sette (8 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> era un'iperbole la mia, il senso, lo ribadisco per l'n.esima volta, è che se la proprietà ti impone il limite di età non vai a prendere leo che vorrebbe portare anche gli higuian e gli ibra vai a prendere gente che sa lavorare con lo scouting, altrimenti stiamo sempre a fare questa inutile guerra intestina tra ds e ad. Si scelga una linea e si prendano dirigente, allenatore e giocatori coerenti allo scopo.



Non è la proprietà a fare quella politica, è Gazidis. Gazidis è stato preso dopo Leo. Infatti a gennaio hanno spedito Higuain sulla luna.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Non è la proprietà a fare quella politica, è Gazidis. Gazidis è stato preso dopo Leo. Infatti a gennaio hanno spedito Higuain sulla luna.



non è la proprietà? gazidis chi l'ha preso? gazidis è stato preso proprio perche la proprietà vuole quella politica


----------



## Raryof (8 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ripeto,
> colpa di Gattuso o dei dirigenti per avergli dato gente lenta e scarsa ?



Eh no questo NON lo permetto.
Sempre bello credere agli asini che volano eh?
La realtà è che a gennaio Leonardo voleva spedire il turco ma qualcuno di vostra conoscenza ha detto nisba, non avendo ceduto il turcomanno a sventola non è più arrivato l'esterno, questo è.
Per due gennai di fila qualche fenomeno in panchina ha pronunciato il classico "siamo a posto così", per due gennai di fila mezza vittoria ha fatto credere a qualcuno di poter arrivare fino in fondo con una rosa strutturata da cani e allenabile solo da un cane.
E vedrete che Gattuso rimarrà tranquillamente, anzi, per me gli hanno già dato la conferma che sarà lui a rimanere con o senza Champions, perché se poi andate a leggere le dichiarazioni qualcuno mettendo le mani avanti ci ha prontamente informati che la Champions non è mai stato un obbiettivo serio per quest'anno.
Momento funny, Gattuso rimane tranquillo ma chi paga è il povero Leo.
Paolo sinceramente non so cosa a possa servire, ha dimostrato ampiamente di non capirci niente e di non aver avuto polso quando avrebbe dovuto per cacciare il broccone arrivista in erba.
Aspetto fine stagione per ridere ma se tutte le colpe dovessero andare a Leo con tanto di conferma di Gattuso (l'allenatore migliorato e talento da non perdere) sarà veramente la fine di tutto.
Quello che non capisco è come si possa dare così tanto credito ad un allenatore che alla fine della fiera non sa formulare mezza frase corretta e sensata.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Eh no questo NON lo permetto.
> Sempre bello credere agli asini che volano eh?
> La realtà è che a gennaio Leonardo voleva spedire il turco ma qualcuno di vostra conoscenza ha detto nisba, non avendo ceduto il turcomanno a sventola non è più arrivato l'esterno, questo è.
> Per due gennai di fila qualche fenomeno in panchina ha pronunciato il classico "siamo a posto così", per due gennai di fila mezza vittoria ha fatto credere a qualcuno di poter arrivare fino in fondo con una rosa strutturata da cani e allenabile solo da un cane.
> ...



pero racconta tutta la storia, gattuso si è opposto alla vendita del turco perche l'esterno promesso manco era sicuro arrivasse, visto che tra i papabili uno era rotto, l'altra nonostante la giovane età era andato svernare in cina e la dirigenza non era manco tanto sicura di dargli 11 mil di stipendio e l'altro non convinceva appieno la dirigenza perche costava 35 mil, ha un bel caratterino e viera ha minacciato pure le dimissioni se fosse stato venduto.

Se avessero preso un chiesa o un perisic secondo te gattuso si sarebbe opposto alla vendita del turco?


----------



## Raryof (8 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pero racconta tutta la storia, gattuso si è opposto alla vendita del turco perche l'esterno promesso manco era sicuro arrivasse, visto che tra i papabili uno era rotto, l'altra nonostante la giovane età era andato svernare in cina e la dirigenza non era manco tanto sicura di dargli 11 mil di stipendio e l'altro non convinceva appieno la dirigenza perche costava 35 mil, ha un bel caratterino e viera ha minacciato pure le dimissioni se fosse stato venduto.
> 
> Se avessero preso un perisic secondo te gattuso si sarebbe opposto alla vendita del turco?



Come avrebbero potuto andare forti su un esterno se il fenomeno aveva già detto che il turco non si sarebbe dovuto vendere?
Messo in chiaro quello la ricerca dell'esterno non c'è mai stata, coi sondaggi ci fai poco, ripeto, si poteva pure lavorare su qualche prestito in stile Cancelo, Rafinha, poi i profili per l'ala avrebbero dovuto seguirli già da mesi invece che far finta di cercare San Massimino il 31 gennaio.
Questa è stata una gestione ridicola, frutto dell'operato di un paraculo che aveva le sue "certezze" col turco e Suso, il turco che è chiaramente una mezzala scarsa andava previsto in tempo, ora ci giochiamo la stagione con BORINI perché non c'è altro.
E ci chiediamo perché non arriviamo nemmeno quarti, divertente.


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Beati voi che credete a offerte per Chala... io non ne ho proprio la forza.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Come avrebbero potuto andare forti su un esterno se il fenomeno aveva già detto che il turco non si sarebbe dovuto vendere?
> Messo in chiaro quello la ricerca dell'esterno non c'è mai stata, coi sondaggi ci fai poco, ripeto, si poteva pure lavorare su qualche prestito in stile Cancelo, Rafinha, poi i profili per l'ala avrebbero dovuto seguirli già da mesi invece che far finta di cercare San Massimino il 31 gennaio.
> Questa è stata una gestione ridicola, frutto dell'operato di un paraculo che aveva le sue "certezze" col turco e Suso, il turco che è chiaramente una mezzala scarsa andava previsto in tempo, ora ci giochiamo la stagione con BORINI perché non c'è altro.
> E ci chiediamo perché non arriviamo nemmeno quarti, divertente.



bisogna pure vedere se queste offerte per il turco fossero vere e a quanto ammontassero e ripeto se vai da qualsiasi allenatore e gli dici sicuro ti vendo questo titolare e forse te ne prendo un altro al suo posto stai sicuro che l'allenatore si opporra


----------



## pazzomania (8 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Non è la proprietà a fare quella politica, è Gazidis. Gazidis è stato preso dopo Leo. Infatti a gennaio hanno spedito Higuain sulla luna.



Ma sei serio?

Ti pare che la proprietà metta (e strapaghi) uno che non fa ciò che gli hanno chiesto di fare?


----------



## sette (8 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio?
> 
> Ti pare che la proprietà metta (e strapaghi) uno che non fa ciò che gli hanno chiesto di fare?



A Elliot interessa la rivalutazione della società. Giovani plusvalenze ecc sono farina del sacco del AD


----------



## sette (8 Maggio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Eh no questo NON lo permetto.
> Sempre bello credere agli asini che volano eh?
> La realtà è che a gennaio Leonardo voleva spedire il turco ma qualcuno di vostra conoscenza ha detto nisba, non avendo ceduto il turcomanno a sventola non è più arrivato l'esterno, questo è.
> Per due gennai di fila qualche fenomeno in panchina ha pronunciato il classico "siamo a posto così", per due gennai di fila mezza vittoria ha fatto credere a qualcuno di poter arrivare fino in fondo con una rosa strutturata da cani e allenabile solo da un cane.
> ...



Niente da aggiungere.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> A Elliot interessa la rivalutazione della società. Giovani plusvalenze ecc sono farina del sacco del AD



ti sbagli, il primo a parlare di player trading è stato scaroni prima che sto gazidis si palesasse


----------



## sette (8 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ti sbagli, il primo a parlare di player trading è stato scaroni prima che sto gazidis si palesasse



Allora Scaroni dovrebbe spiegare perché ha preso Leo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Allora Scaroni dovrebbe spiegare perché ha preso Leo.



il cambio societario è stato repentino con la farsa del cinefake che ha perso un fottio di soldi per non aver trovato 30 mil  gazidis era ancora sotto contratto con l'arsenal. Leo o segue la politica societaria o è destinato a cambiare aria, ormai tutte le big d'europa sono restie a strapagare gli ultra 30enni


----------



## sette (8 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il cambio societario è stato repentino con la farsa del cinefake che ha perso un fottio di soldi per non aver trovato 30 mil  gazidis era ancora sotto contratto con l'arsenal. Leo o segue la politica societaria o è destinato a cambiare aria, ormai tutte le big d'europa sono restie a strapagare gli ultra 30enni



E infatti Leo si è già adeguato a gennaio spedendo su Marte il 30enne higuain e prendendo piatek e paqueta.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, conferma: Leonardo è a rischio. Il dirigente brasiliano è sotto osservazione da parte di Elliott.
> 
> E con il rimescolamento societario potrebbero cambiare anche gli obiettivi per la panchina QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/di-francesco-milan-contatto-ce-anche-giampaolo-vt76169.html



Sarebbe un ottimo segnale il licenziamento di Leonardo


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Maggio 2019)

Seedorf 2.0


----------



## Manue (8 Maggio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Eh no questo NON lo permetto.
> Sempre bello credere agli asini che volano eh?
> La realtà è che a gennaio Leonardo voleva spedire il turco ma qualcuno di vostra conoscenza ha detto nisba, non avendo ceduto il turcomanno a sventola non è più arrivato l'esterno, questo è.
> Per due gennai di fila qualche fenomeno in panchina ha pronunciato il classico "siamo a posto così", per due gennai di fila mezza vittoria ha fatto credere a qualcuno di poter arrivare fino in fondo con una rosa strutturata da cani e allenabile solo da un cane.
> ...




Tante righe ma non mi è chiara una cosa, 
esattamente, cosa NON permetti ?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Voglio solo aggiungere un'ulteriore cosa,
> Leo ci avrebbe portato Ibrahimovic, con lui saremmo arrivati terzi,
> e non sarebbe volata una mosca nello spogliatoio...
> 
> Ci servono trascinatori, ci servono leader, questa squadra ne è priva...



Parole SANTE (anche se probabilmente abbiamo idee diverse sulle colpe di Gattuso, che per me è il principale colpevole di questa stagione)!

Basta con solo poppanti in squadra, basta.

Ok a giovani talentuosi ma serve anche gente esperta e con le bolas per rilanciare il Milan, questo lo vuole capire Mister plusvalenza oppure no?

Mai è esistito un Milan anche solo lontanamente degno di essere chiamato tale nel quale il giocatore più vecchio avesse 26 anni, mai. Questo Milan è snaturato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'hanno sempre detto che l'obiettivo finale è aumentare il valore del milan e rivenderlo per guadagnarci, pero per raggiungere questo obiettivo devi prendere un allenatore che sappia lavorare coi giovani che faccia calcio offensivo altrimenti come lo valorizzi un piatek se gli arriva mezzo pallone giocabile a partita? Inoltre vai a prendere un ds che smanetta coi programmi alla football manager e ti pesca i ragazzini a due lire, è inutile stare a fare questa guerra interna tra leo che vorrebbere prendere anche gli ultra 30enni come er pipita e ibra e la proprietà che pone il veto sull'età.



Segno ulteriore che questa proprietà non è da Milan, visto che mai è esistito un Milan anche solo lontanamente competitivo che fosse formato solo da poppanti senza esperienza.

Con Ibra quest’anno si arrivava terzi senza problemi e concordo con Manue su questo.

Speriamo che arrivi una proprietà che abbia obbiettivi sportivi, oltre che economici, perchè questa, salvo sorprese questa estate, sembra avere solo i secondi.


----------



## showtaarabt (10 Maggio 2019)

Io non sono per nulla scontento del mercato di Leo in estate ha avuto poco tempo ed ha dovuto far quadrare i conti in inverno ha fatto 2 colpi eccellenti sbolognando Higuain andiamo ad analizzare colpo su colpo.

Higuain:È stato preso sapendo che non sarebbe stato riscattato come tassa imposta dalla Juve per sbolognare Bonucci ed assicurarci Caldara.

Caldara:A detta di tutti era il miglior giovane difensore italiano.Le visite mediche le ha superate non si poteva prevedere una sfortuna così grande.

Bakayoko:Quando è arrivato ero dubbioso perchè a noi serviva un regista.Ma una diga del genere che fa reparto da solo è difficile da trovare nel panorama internazionale.Ottimo acquisto con diritto di riscatto.

Castillejo:È un giocatorino può fare giusto la riserva ma non dimentichiamoci che è stato preso per monetizzare Bacca e abbassare il monte ingaggi.Comunque è giovane frizzantino e rivendibile.

Laxalt:È stato preso in emergenza per via del problema al cuore di Strinic.
Terzino titolare dell'Uruguay tra i migliori al mondiale pagato il giusto.Anche lui giovane e rivendibile con ingaggio contenuto pagato il prezzo giusto.

Paquetà:Che colpa ha Leonardo se l'idiota gli chiede di fare il mediano è by far il più talentuoso in rosa gran colpo vedrete se non mi sbaglio...

Piatek:Il giovane astronascente capocannoniere della Serie A forte veloce cattivo.Era partito benissimo lo stà rovinando Gattuso come con tutti.

Mercato intelligente poi gira voce che se fosse per Leo Gattuso non sarebbe più l'allenatore del Milan.Fosse vero andrebbe fatto un monumento a Leo per la lungimiranza.Alternativamente l'unica vera grande colpa sarebbe quella di aver dato fiducia a Gattuso anche se era il primo a non crederci destabilizzando l'ambiente con una gestione della stampa approssimativa.
È chiaro che se anche in caso di quarto posto è per la conferma di Gattuso è da cacciare o quantomeno mettere in discussione.


----------

